# Custom catless 2 1/2" down pipe



## iCruze2 (Dec 16, 2011)

Cheaper than you can do with ZZP. I say go for it, it's only money


----------



## White eco (Aug 2, 2012)

But the thing is, does this car like back pressure? I was under the impression of turbo cars liking flow. Im not concerned about fuel economy. If i get this im getting my "cruzet" dyno tuned right after.


----------



## titan2782 (Nov 4, 2011)

From the turbo to the CAT? Catback = after the cat to the tips.

I'd say it depends. what are the dimensions for the expansion chamber vs ZZP? Is it just a pipe without a cat? Will they provide an additional bung for wide band?


----------



## White eco (Aug 2, 2012)

The detentions of the zzp o2 housing and midpipe is 2 1/4". I am wanting no cats involved. Im having them weld an additional bug in. 3 total!


----------



## tecollins1 (Nov 6, 2011)

If your saying that $300 is going to replace the down pipe and the mid pipe(cause that's where the 2nd Cat is) then i say it would def be worth it money wise.







Just for reference.

Are you going to do a dyno run "before" you do this. Because the FMIC you have has not been tested yet. (That I know of) so your results will not be useful for just the custom exhaust piping. Since you don't have a base line.


Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## White eco (Aug 2, 2012)

tecollins1 is that the downpipe that you have? So i have to dyno it to the fmic before exhaust?


----------



## tecollins1 (Nov 6, 2011)

Not my pic.
But it is showing the down pipe AND the mid pipe. stock vs zzp.
Zzp combo is $600

Yeah you need to find out what your making now since you have different mods on already. That would be your base. Then do another run with the custom exhaust pipe.


Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## White eco (Aug 2, 2012)

Im sure it wouldnt be a problem becuase i just seen that the sonic has a 2 1/2" downpipe from zzp


----------



## phantomknight321 (Jan 29, 2013)

Man if i could find a shop that could do this well i would be all over it! But im sure its not likely


----------



## White eco (Aug 2, 2012)

all you have to do is get the v band flange and talk to an exhaust shop. shouldnt be to hard for them.


----------



## phantomknight321 (Jan 29, 2013)

White eco said:


> all you have to do is get the v band flange and talk to an exhaust shop. shouldnt be to hard for them.


V band flange? what all would i have to tell them? I would want to make sure its able to pass emissions though (i live in Texas), would have to get a high flow cat more than likely


----------



## White eco (Aug 2, 2012)

Just give them the flange tell them to follow the o2 housing/midpipe back after the flange. Put the cat where the second one is and do not get a flex piece put in.


----------



## titan2782 (Nov 4, 2011)

Not to sound racist, but in SoCal you have to find the hole in the wall places that are ran by mexicans. Those guys will do anything for you. The more "legit" shops won't do jack if a modification is considered illegal. I had one guy tell me no on dual exhaust for the V6 in my camaro because it wouldn't pass smog after that. Like that was any of his concern. So I gave my money to someone else. 

But, custom fabrication usually isn't something you get with those kinds of shops so I'd still have to buy it from someone.


----------



## White eco (Aug 2, 2012)

In the rockford area the police are not really concerned with catless vehicles. Now when you go into chicago thats a different story. Im going to this place by the name of dahlmanns. Its ran by white people who normally build hot rod exhausts, headers, etc. so i trust them. If it ends up being shitty ill go back to stock and wait for zzp to come out with a 2 1/2" downpipe.


----------



## White eco (Aug 2, 2012)

Ill post pictures tomorrow!! I still need to post pictures of my cx racing FMIC, so if you seen that post bear with me!


----------



## Nobody (Feb 12, 2012)

Rockford, eh? I work in Rockford. If you find an exhaust shop willing to do this let me know.


----------



## White eco (Aug 2, 2012)

So in the end I went to speedys in beloit wi for my catless downpipe. I paid $280, not to bad of a price. By the way it is extremely loud. I can feel a difference in the car pulling tho.


----------



## tecollins1 (Nov 6, 2011)

Post up the pics of your install good sir


Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## White eco (Aug 2, 2012)

So here is a video of my exhaust after 1 month. 2.5" turbo back exhaust to high flow muffler,Trifecta tune, and K&N sri.

cruze launch - YouTube


----------



## White eco (Aug 2, 2012)

White eco said:


> So here is a video of my exhaust after 1 month. 2.5" turbo back exhaust to high flow muffler,Trifecta tune, and K&N sri.
> 
> cruze launch - YouTube


as a reminder it doesn't have cats


----------



## H3LLON3ARTH (Dec 16, 2011)

Dude yours sounds very close to mine I love it.

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## titan2782 (Nov 4, 2011)

White eco said:


> So here is a video of my exhaust after 1 month. 2.5" turbo back exhaust to high flow muffler,Trifecta tune, and K&N sri.
> 
> cruze launch - YouTube


While I'm not a fan, I don't hate it either. Very interesting sound. Throw a BOV into the mix and I think it's would be pretty sick and prevent anyone from mistaking you for a ricer.


----------



## H3LLON3ARTH (Dec 16, 2011)

titan2782 said:


> While I'm not a fan, I don't hate it either. Very interesting sound. Throw a BOV into the mix and I think it's would be pretty sick and prevent anyone from mistaking you for a ricer.


I have only had compliments.

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## titan2782 (Nov 4, 2011)

H3LLON3ARTH said:


> I have only had compliments.
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


ok? I didn't say it was bad. I like how raspy it is but due to the small size of our motor it makes a sound too close to the fart canons (for my tastes). I'd run a setup like this but only if I had my BOV to give the sound that special something.

Did you do all the mods at once or were you able to try the car out after each one? I'm interested in knowing how the responsiveness of the car was changed by doing the exhaust upgrade.


----------



## White eco (Aug 2, 2012)

I upgraded slowly. Ive been doing stuff since last march.


----------

